# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  ГОРЯЧИЕ ЛИДЫ РУССКОЯЗЫЧНАЯ ЕВРОПА

## Alex Makarov

Предлагаю вам горячий трафик по РФ и Европе.
Работаем по CPL
Цена $12 за лид
Заменяем неликвид!
Льём от 50 до 300 лидов в день. 
Интеграция по АPI
Если интересно - пишите в телеграм @alex_leads77 
Обсудим детали:)

С ув. Александр!

----------


## SevenStructure

Лучшие базы серой темы форекса и её сопуствующих тематик! Высочайшее качество каждого клиента!
Базы идут исключительно в одни руки! До Вас в обзвоне не были!
Любой нелеквид идет под бесплатную замену! В итоге Вы платите только за потенциального клиента!
Если попадается:
- нет 18 лет
- недозвон 2 дня
- выключен, заблокирован телефон
- неправильные данные (не соответствует имя человека)
- не терял деньги (если клиент с опытом)
Такие клиенты сразу идут под замену. В итоге у Вас нет статьи расходов - "потрачено на шлак". Платите Вы только за потенциальных лидов.

ФОРЕКС БАЗЫ ПОД ЧАРДЖБЕК, ОН ЖЕ - ВОЗВРАТ СРЕДСТВ, ОН ЖЕ - РЕКАВЕРИ
Россия, Беларусь, Украина, Казахстан, Узбекистан - 1$
Польша, Прибалтика, Чехия - 1.5$
Испания, Канада, Германия, Ирландия, Великобритания - 2$

ФОРЕКС БАЗЫ ПОД ОБУЧЕНИЕ, ЗАЯВКИ С ЛЕНДОВ, ЛЮДИ КОТОРЫЕ СКАЧИВАЛИ КУРСЫ (ПЛАТНЫЕ)
Россия, Беларусь, Украина, Казахстан, Узбекистан - 0,5$
Польша, Прибалтика, Чехия - 0,7$
Испания, Канада, Германия, Ирландия, Великобритания - 1$

ФОРЕКС БАЗЫ С БЕЛЫХ КОНТОР 2021
Россия, Украина - 1$
Польша, Прибалтика - 2$
Испания, Канада, Германия, Великобритания - 2$

БАНКИ В НАЛИЧИИ РАЗНЫЕ БЫВАЮТ, ПОЭТОМУ УТОЧНЯЙТЕ В ТГ:
Россия - 0.4$
Беларусь - 0.5$

наш телеграмм - sevenstructure

----------


## ALTER SWISS

ALTER SWISS FINANCE SERVICE в связи с расширением компании и увеличением мощностей и объемов обрабатываемого материала ищет новых партнеров в закупке базы и горячих лидов тематики форекс\крипто инвестиции, чарджбек (возврат средств) и клиенты с негативным опытом в трейдинге.
С нами Вы можете рассчитывать на своевременные и качественные поставки материала.

В случае возникновения спорных ситуаций по нелеквидным номерам - сразу даем замену на:
- лиду нет 18 лет
- не соответствует имя клиента
- заблокирован номер, заведомо неправильный номер (к примеру: +792100001234)
- без опыта, не терял (если речь идет о клиентах для чарджбек услуг)

Доступные ГЕО: Россия, Украина, Латвия, Литва, Эстония, Польша, Русская Европа, Италия, Швеция, Норвегия, Англия, Германия, Австрия, Испания, Канада (не граждане США), Австралия, Сингапур, Южная Африка.

*ГОРЯЧИЙ ТРАФИК ФОРЕКС | КРИПТО ИНВЕСТИЦИИ | ОБУЧЕНИЕ И ТРЕЙДИНГ
*Россия, Украина - 9$
Прибалтика, Польша, Русская Европа - 11$
Германия, Австрия, Испания, Италия, Швеция, Норвегия, Великобритания, Канада (не граждане США), Австралия, Сингапур, Южная Африка - 14$

*ГОРЯЧИЕ ЛИДЫ ПОД ЧАРДЖБЕК | ВОЗВРАТ ИНВЕСТИЦИЙ | ЛИДЫ С ОПЫТОМ:
*Россия, Украина - 11$
Прибалтика, Польша, Русская Европа - 14$
Германия, Австрия, Испания, Италия, Швеция, Норвегия, Великобритания, Канада, Австралия, Сингапур, Южная Африка - 16$

*ГОТОВЫЕ УКОМПЛЕКТОВАННЫЕ БАЗЫ ЗА 2021 ФОРЕКС | КРИПТО ИНВЕСТИЦИИ | ОБУЧЕНИЕ И ТРЕЙДИНГ
*Россия, Украина - 0.7$
Прибалтика, Польша, Словакия, Болгария, Чехия, Русская Европа - 1$
Германия, Австрия, Испания, Италия, Швеция, Норвегия, Великобритания, Канада, Австралия, Сингапур, Южная Африка - 1.5$

*ГОТОВЫЕ УКОМПЛЕКТОВАННЫЕ БАЗЫ ЗА 2021 ФОРЕКС ЧАРДЖБЕК | ВОЗВРАТ ИНВЕСТИЦИЙ | ЛИДЫ С ОПЫТОМ
*Россия, Украина - 1$
Прибалтика, Польша, Русская Европа - 1.3$
Германия, Австрия, Испания, Италия, Швеция, Норвегия, Великобритания, Канада, Австралия, Сингапур, Южная Африка - 2$

За подробной информацией по сотрудничеству обращайтесь в наш телеграмм: alterswiss

ALTER SWISS FINANCE SERVICE - Ваш надежный партнер в вопросах лидогенерации!

----------


## Fedor Database

Лиды Новореги, налогоая . 
Здравствуйте , предоставлю данные новорегов. Как по москве , так и по РФ.
Регистрации вчерашним днем.
Объем в день до 4000 контактов.
Пишите в телеграм : @fedoryazm

----------


## ravenclub

В наличии есть много качественных баз по разным тематикам.
Форекс. Инвестиции. Чарджбек. Банки. Физы. БАДы.

Базы форекс с опытом под чарджбек.
2020:
РФ, КЗ, УКР - 0,6 usd
РУССКАЯ ЕВРОПА, Польша, Латвия, Литва, Эстония - 0.8 usd
Великобритания. Австралия, Швеция, Швейцария, Нидерланды, Канада - 1 usd

2021:
РФ, КЗ, УКР, - 1 usd
РУССКАЯ ЕВРОПА, Польша, Латвия, Литва, Эстония - 1.5 usd
Великобритания. Австралия, Швеция, Швейцария, Нидерланды, Канада - 2 usd

Свежие лиды форекс под привлечение:
Россия, Украина, Казахстан - 0,7 usd
Польша, Прибалтика - 0,8 usd

База вкладчиков КРИПТО 2021:
РФ, КЗ, УКР - 0,8 usd
РУССКАЯ ЕВРОПА, Польша, Латвия, Литва, Эстония - 1 usd
Великобритания. Австралия, Швеция, Швейцария, Нидерланды, Канада - 1.5 usd

Банки Россия:
Сбербанк, Альфабанк, ВТБ – 0.20$
Восточный, Открытие, Газпром, Хоумкредит, Русский стандарт – 0.25$

Банки Беларусь:
ИдеяБанк, Банк Решение, Белинвестбанк - 0.3$

БАДы Россия:
Потенция - 17 рублей
Суставы, сосуды - 15 рублей

telegramm - RAVENCLUBFOREX

----------


## AleksTihon

предлагаю базы под привлечение на финансовые рынки, есть как холодка, так и теплые лиды, гео - укр, рос, кз и снг, актуальность 2019-2021 гг

----------


## maxlid11

Продам базу 

Тех кто терял на Forex : Прибалтика, Россия

Англоговорящие страны. Цена 0,5$
ПО ГОРЯЧИМ ЛИДАМ УТОЧНЯЙТЕ!

Для торговли на Forex : Прибалтика, Россия

Англоговорящие страны. Цена 0,2$

Так же имеются в наличии базы русских банков: Тинькоф, Сбербанк, Открытие, Альфа. Цена 0.4$

И банков Прибалтики: Swedbank, luminor, seb, citadele. Цена 0,6$

Бесплатных тестов нет, покупка теста от 100 лидов, могу работать через Гаранта

По всем вопросам писать в телеграмм: @Maxlid

----------


## SOFTMINDER

ФОРЕКС БАЗЫ / БАЗЫ ЧАРДЖБЕК И БАЗЫ ПОД ВОЗВРАТ СРЕДСТВ / СЛИВ ЛИДОВ С ПСЕВДОЮРИДИЧЕСКИХ КОМПАНИЙ / БАЗЫ ПОД КРИПТО ИНВЕСТИЦИИ И ПРИВЛЕЧЕНИЕ ФОРЕКС
У нас Вы всегда найдете свежие лиды и базы под свою специфику работы.
Готовы обеспечивать Вас и Вашу компанию постоянными, регулярными и бесперебойными поставками материала для работы.
К Вашему вниманию внушительный выбор ГЕО, по которым мы работаем.
Также регулярные замены на нелеквид: нет 18 лет, не инвестировал деньги в компании, не знает что такое форекс и не интересовался.
С нами Вы можете контактировать в телеграмме - он указан внизу объявления.

*Горячие лиды под возврат средств:
*Россия, Казахстан - 12$
Украина, Польша, Прибалтика - 14$
Бельгия, Швеция, Великобритания, Нидерланды, Испания, Италия - 16$

*Горячие лиды для привлечения в форекс и крипто (разные лендинги):
*Россия, Казахстан - 10$
Украина, Польша, Прибалтика - 12$
Бельгия, Швеция, Великобритания, Нидерланды, Испания, Италия - 14$

*База теплая для возврата средств (чарджбек) 2021:
*Россия, Казахстан - 1$
Украина, Польша, Прибалтика - 2$
Бельгия, Швеция, Великобритания, Нидерланды, Испания, Италия - 3$

*База теплая под привлечение в форекс и крипто компании:
*Россия, Казахстан - 0.5$
Украина, Польша, Прибалтика - 0.6$
Бельгия, Швеция, Великобритания, Нидерланды, Испания, Италия - 1$

*Физлица*:
Россия, Украина - 1000 контактов 50$
Латвия, Литва, Эстония - 1000 контактов 60$
Русская Европа - 1000 контактов 70$

По всем вопросам обращайтесь в наш телеграмм: softminder

----------


## fxside

ВСЕГДА В НАЛИЧИИ В ЛУЧШЕМ КАЧЕСТВЕ
СВЕЖИЕ ВЫГРУЗКИ ФОРЕКС
СВЕЖИЕ ВЫГРУЗКИ ЧАРДЖБЕК
СЛИВЫ С ЛЕНДИНГОВ ЮРИДИЧЕСКИХ КОМПАНИЙ (по типу ChargbackME)
ВЫГРУЗКИ КРИПТОВКЛАДЧИКОВ В СКАМ ПРОЕКТЫ
БАЗА ПОСТРАДАВШИХ ОТ ПСЕВДОПОДДЕРЖКИ БАНКОВ "алло, продиктуйте Ваш cvv код" (можно адаптировать под возврат средств, как и в форексе)

ЧАРДЖБЕК БАЗА ПО ФОРЕКСУ и СЛИВЫ С ЮРИДИЧЕСКИХ КОНТОР
Страны русскоговорящие: Россия, Казахстан, Беларусь, Польша, Латвия, Литва, Эстония, Русская Европа
Страны англоговорящие: Великобритания, Швеция, Норвегия, Нидерланды, Канада, Австралия
Страны испаноговорящие: Испания, Мексика, Чили, Перу
Года разные на Ваш выбор (цена на них тоже разная): 2019-2021
Цены от 0.5$

СЛИВЫ БРОКЕРСКИХ КОМПАНИЙ CRM и ВЫГРУЗКИ ПО ФОРЕКС
Страны русскоговорящие: Россия, Казахстан, Беларусь, Польша, Латвия, Литва, Эстония, Русская Европа
Страны англоговорящие: Великобритания, Швеция, Норвегия, Нидерланды, Канада, Австралия
Страны испаноговорящие: Испания, Мексика, Чили, Перу
Года разные на Ваш выбор (цена на них тоже разная): 2018-2021
Цены от 0.4$

БАЗА КРИПТОВКЛАДЧИКОВ В СКАМ ПРОЕКТЫ
Страны русскоговорящие: Россия, Казахстан, Беларусь, Польша, Латвия, Литва, Эстония, Русская Европа
Страны англоговорящие: Великобритания, Швеция, Норвегия, Нидерланды, Канада, Австралия
Страны испаноговорящие: Испания, Мексика, Чили, Перу
Года разные на Ваш выбор (цена на них тоже разная): 2019-2021
Цены от 0.4$

БАЗА ПОСТРАДАВШИХ ОТ ПСЕВДОПОДДЕРЖКИ БАНКОВ
Страны русскоговорящие: Россия, Казахстан, Беларусь
Года разные на Ваш выбор (цена на них тоже разная): 2020-2021
Цены от 0.2$ за строку

БАЗА БАНКОВСКИХ КЛИЕНТОВ (ПРЯМЫЕ ВЫГРУЗКИ БАНКОВ РФ И РБ)
Страны русскоговорящие: Россия, Беларусь, Латвия, Литва
Банки разные (чаще всего в наличии): ВТБ РФ, Сбербанк РФ, Альфабанк РФ, Райфайзенбанк РФ, Хоумкредит РФ, Белинвест РБ, МТБ РБ. Паритетбанк РБ, Люминорбанк ЛТ и ЛВ, Шведбанк ЛТ и ЛВ
2021 год МАРТ
Цены от 0.2$ за строку

НАШ ТЕЛЕГРАММ - fxside

----------


## Astramint

Приветствуем всех участников форума!

Представляем Вам качественные и свежие выгрузки и брокерских форекс компаний, бинарных опционов, казино и лендингов юридических компаний!
Всегда лучшее качество! Своевременные поставки и хорошая конверсия!
Уже прошла 1/3 часть 2021 года! А Вы всё еще заставляете своих менеджеров звонить по базам 2019-2020 годов?
Экономите на трафике клиентских баз и их закупке, а потом приходится экономить на своем семейном бюджете и желаниях?
Качество и актуальность базы всегда взаимосвязаны с Вашим финансовым результатом.
Маленькая экономия на базе дает о себе знать в формате большой недополученной прибыли.
Менеджера не хотят звонить, звонят мало, звонят неэффективно, и как следствие, компания умирает.

Откинь стереотипы экономии на базе! Просто попробуй один раз взять качественный материал - мы дадим скидку!

Форекс выгрузка по чарджбек (мы используем сливы с юр компаний, выгрузки с работающих ретеншн отделов, а некоторые лиды могут еще работать с компанией брокером):
Россия, Украина 2021 - 1$
Польша, Латвия, Литва, Эстония, Русская Европа 2021 - 2$
Швеция, Норвегия, Великобритания, Германия, Канада 2021 - 2$
Испания и Латинская Америка 2021 - 2$

Базы и выгрузки предназначенные для инвестиций и привлечения людей в форекс и крипто заработок (много разных вариантов, я напишу цены, от которых стартуем):
Россия, Украина 2021 - 0.3$
Польша, Латвия, Литва, Эстония, Русская Европа 2021- 0.5$
Швеция, Норвегия, Великобритания, Германия, Канада 2021 - 0.8$
Испания и Латинская Америка 2021 - 0.8$

Банковские выгрузки (прямые выгрузки с российских банков, свежие и продаются только в одни руки):
ВТБ, Альфабанк, Почтабанк, Сбербанк, Хоумкредит - 0.3$

Базами по Казахстану и Беларуси мы не занимаемся.
За все вышеупомянутым ждем Вас в лс в нашем телеграмме!

Скидки Вас ждут!

Телеграмм - astramint

----------


## Ирина Бергер

В наличии базы тематики форекс, разные источники.
Вы сможете подобрать именно то, что подойдет под Вашу схему работы.
Терявшие, лиды под чарджбек. Люди с нейтральным опытом в белых компаниях.
Люди со скам проектов по криптовалюте.

Форекс базы по России, Казахстану, Польше, Прибалтике, Украине:
× люди с опытом
× торгующие в белых и регулируемых компаниях
× инвестора скам проектов (форекс/крипто)
Возраст клиентов: 2020-2021 год
Цены от 0.40 usd (за более детальной информацией обращайтесь в телеграмм, так как цены меняются)

Форекс базы по Канаде, Австралии, Испании, Великобритании, Швеции:
× люди с опытом
× торгующие в белых и регулируемых компаниях
× инвестора скам проектов (форекс/крипто)
Возраст клиентов: 2020-2021 год
Цены от 0.60 usd (за более детальной информацией обращайтесь в телеграмм, так как цены меняются)

База банковских клиентов по России:
× Сбербанк, Альфабанк по 0.25 usd
× ВТБ, Газпром по 0.30 usd
× Хоумкредит по 0.35 usd

Мой телеграмм: bergeririna
Бергер Ирина

----------


## Tom Karter

РЕНТАБЕЛЬНОСТЬ - это когда качество продукции и её стоимость правильно соотносятся друг с другом!
Приобретая у нас базы и сотрудничая с нами Вы получаете полный сервис услуг по обеспечению качества баз!
В том числе получаете бесплатную замену любого нелеквида!
Чем выше качество базы - тем лучше Ваш финансовый результат и довольней команда менеджеров, сильнее колектив!

ГЕО, с которыми мы работаем представлены ниже.

Страны приближенные к СНГ:
Россия, Беларусь, Украина, Латвия, Литва, Эстония, Польша, Чехия
Возможные варианты базы:
+ чарджбек
+ выгрузки срм систем
+ база под привлечение форекс
+ база крипто вкладчиков
Цены стартуют от 60 центов

Страны Западной Европы:
Британия, Швеция, Швейцария, Ирландия, Испания, Италия, Германия, Канада
Возможные варианты базы:
+ чарджбек
+ выгрузки срм систем
+ база под привлечение форекс
+ база крипто вкладчиков
Цены стартуют от 80 центов

Банковские базы:
Сбербанк, Альфабанк, Хоумкредит, ВТБ, Газпромбанк
Цены стартуют от 30 центов

Телеграмм - karterfx

----------


## goldreceptor

У нас Вы можете найти базы по форексу и чарджбеку на постоянной основе!
Люди, которые интересовались обучением форекс и крипто.
Еще живые и идущие на контакт лиды, слитые с других компаний.
Всегда лучшее качество! Замены нелеквида!

Форекс база чарджбек (терявшие) 2021:
Россия, Беларусь, Узбекистан – 0.8$
Украина, Польша, Латвия, Литва, Эстония – 1$
Русская Европа (Италия, Великобритания, Испания, Греция, Германия и другие страны) – 1$
ЕВРОПА англоговорящие и испаноговорящие - 2$

Форекс база без опыта, с интересом в инвестициях 2021:
Россия, Беларусь, Узбекистан – от 0.5$
Украина, Польша, Латвия, Литва, Эстония – от 0.6$
Русская Европа (Италия, Великобритания, Испания, Греция, Германия и другие страны) – от 0.8$
ЕВРОПА англоговорящие и испаноговорящие - от 0.8$

Качественные базы физлиц банков России: СБЕРБАНК, ВТБ, ХОУМКРЕДИТ, АЛЬФАБАНК, ГАЗПРОМБАНК - 30 центов
Качественные базы физлиц банков Беларусь: МТБ, ПАРИТЕТ БАНК, РЕШЕНИЕ, БЕЛИНВЕСТБАНК, БЕЛАГРАПРОМБАНК - 40 центов
Структура: ФИО, дата рождения, телефон, серия и номер паспорта, номер карты, срок действия карты, номер счета, кредитный лимит/баланс, место работы, прописка.
Полная информация о каждом клиенте.

ТЕЛЕГРАММ - goldreceptor

----------


## Lead Simple

Приветствую Вас, форумчане!
У нас Вы всегда сможете найти свежие лиды и базы под свою тематику бизнеса.

FOREX БАЗА:
1. Чарджбек база форекс, терявшие лиды.
2. Выгрузки CRM систем действующих компаний.
3. Лиды с РЕТЕНШН отдела.
4. Люди, которые сделали минимальный депозит в 250 долларов (2 месяца назад).
5. Люди, которые участвовали вкрипто-пирамидах.
6. Участники вебинаров по обучению и покупатели курсов (стратегии форекс, скальпинг, теханализ).

Доступные страны: Россия, Беларусь, Польша, Украина, Прибалтика, Русская Европа, Европа (Великобритания, Швеция, Швейцария, Норвегия, Нидерланды, Канада, Испания, Австралия и Сингапур).
Год: 2020-2021 (цена отличается)

СВЕЖИЙ СЛИВ ПО БАНКАМ (под СБ)
Беларусь - ИдеяБанк, БелИнвест, МТБ - от 40 центов
Россия - Сбербанк, АльфаБанк, Почтабанк, ВТБ, Газпром - от 30 центов
Наполнение: ФИО, телефон, дата рождения, серия и номер паспорта, прописка, место работы, номер карты, счет, баланс.

Наши правила:
1. Клиенты банков и форекс предоставляются в одни руки (то есть в обзвоне до Вас они не были).
2. Регулярные замены нелеквида по оговоренным параметрам.
3. Работаем в рабочие и выходные дни (практически круглосуточно).

Телеграмм - leadsimple

----------


## tamaradark

ГОРЯЧИЙ ТРАФФИК И ЛИДОГЕНЕРАЦИЯ ФОРЕКС под FTD - КРИПТО - ЧАРДЖБЕК
В наличии всегда есть базы и лиды по тематике форекс инвестиций различных конфигураций.
При выборе горячего трафика Вам дается уникальная возможность адаптации клиентов под свой продук.
Мы сможем сделать фильтр клиентов для Вас по возрасту, региону и полу человека.
Вы сможете подобрать именно то, что подойдет под Ваш продукт и специфику работы.

ГОРЯЧИЕ ЛИДЫ под FTD: форекс, обучение форекс, обучение крипто, возможна адаптация:
Россия, Украина, Беларусь - 10$
Польша, Прибалтика, Русская Европа - 12$
Италия, Испания, Испания, Германия, Швеция, Швейцария, Дания, Великобритания, Австралия - 14$

ГОРЯЧИЕ ЛИДЫ чарджбек, возврат средств, юристы:
Россия, Украина, Беларусь - 12$
Польша, Прибалтика, Русская Европа - 14$
Италия, Испания, Испания, Германия, Швеция, Швейцария, Дания, Великобритания, Австралия - 16$

База форекс под инвестиции, под обучение, под FTD (2021 год - в прозвоне не были):
Россия, Украина, Беларусь - 0.6$
Польша, Прибалтика, Русская Европа - 0.8$
Италия, Испания, Испания, Германия, Швеция, Швейцария, Дания, Великобритания, Австралия - 1$

База чарджбек, возврат средств, юристы (2021 год - в прозвоне не были):
Россия, Украина, Беларусь - 0.9$
Польша, Прибалтика, Русская Европа - 1.5$
Италия, Испания, Испания, Германия, Швеция, Швейцария, Дания, Великобритания, Австралия - 2$

Телеграмм: tamaradark

----------


## xedat83578

Высокое качество ЛИДА и доступная цена - команды @leadsclub2021
Генерируем базу под заказ по Вашим критериям.
Новые поставки базы торгующих клиентов финансовых рынков разных стран и не только:
- Обработанные нашим Call-центром 100 USD СНГ, Европа.
✔Первый формат: ФИО, Почта, телефон, по какой рекламе зашел ( какой лендинг ) 7 $
✔Второй формат: Возможность выгрузки из CRM системы, действующей компании в реальном времени. 2-3 $
- Торгующие - 0.75 USD СНГ, Европа.
- Терявшие - 0.5 USD СНГ, Европа.
- Холодка - 0.1 USD СНГ, Европа.
- Банки - 0.1 USD СНГ, Европа.
- Чарджбэк (chargeback) – 0.3 USD СНГ с потерями до 10к $ , Европа.
- Чарджбэк (chargeback) – 1 USD СНГ с потерями свыше 10к $ , Европа.
- Горячий трафик – в зависимости от бюджета компании.
- Бады: NOW FOODS, SOLGAR, 21ST CENTURY, DOCTOR'S BEST, LIFE EXTENSION, NATROL, NEOCELL
Мы ищем постоянных регулярных покупателей.
Наши возможности в поставках:
1. Терявшие (сливы с компаний) до 700 свежих лидов ежедневно.
2. Торгующие в настоящий момент (в других компаниях) до 800 свежих лидов ежедневно.
3. Слив лэндингов компаний до 400 свежих лидов ежедневно.
Telegram @leadsclub2021
Skype: live:.cid.269e7ee1e8b11439
Почта: mainechenkovladimir@rambler.ru
Так же работаем по CPA, и партнёрским программам.

----------


## leadgeneration

Горячие лиды для финансовых рынков и многое другое от 5$ за шт. Гео СНГ, Европа, Прибалтика, Азия, Арабские страны.
· Что такое пакет услуг?
Онлайн передача лидов с мгновенным уведомлением;
Поддержка в обработке и советы профессиональных продажников;
Замена (отбраковка) некачественных лидов;
Обязательный бонус в 5-10 лидов сверху заказа.
· Обьем в день.
100-200 лидов в день.
· Преимущества работы с нами.
Полный портрет клиента перед глазами;
Возможность сбора информации о клиенте с дальнейшим ее анализом;
Удобство коммуникации, приема, оформления заявки;
Конкурентоспособность на фоне многих компаний, расходующих средства на рекламу ради рекламы.
· Сроки выполнения заказа
3-4 рабочих дня на организацию потока
· Генерация базы под заказ:
- Трейдеров Bynary Options;
- Потерявших депозит и имеющих негативный опыт (под возвратный платеж - chargeback);
- Открывших дэмо счет и проходивших обучение;
- Инвесторов в ICO проекты;
- Трейдеров рынка криптовалют и других;
- Крауд инвесторов;
- Бады;
- Базы экстрасенсов;
- Клиенты банков.
Для детальной консультации свяжитесь с менеджером организации:
Telegram https://t.me/leadgeneration2021 @leadgeneration2021

----------


## CapitanDelphin

Добрый день! Предлагаю к Вашему вниманию базы клиентов под Форекс/чарджбэк а так же физ.лица под привлечение! 
База всех слоев Европы!
Свежие выгрузки 20-21 года! Холодная база, горячая база(можем сделать!)
Касательно цен и качества ручаемся! 
*Пишите в телеграмм - @cpdelphino*
Хорошего дня и отличных продаж!

----------


## CapitanDelphin

Добрый день! Предлагаю к Вашему вниманию базы клиентов под Форекс/чарджбэк а так же физ.лица под привлечение! 
База всех слоев Европы!
Свежие выгрузки 20-21 года! Холодная база, горячая база(можем сделать!)
Касательно цен и качества ручаемся! 
*Пишите в телеграмм - @cpdelphino*
Хорошего дня и отличных продаж! Клиентам, которые покупают впервые сделаем скидку!

----------


## forexleads_online

Горячий трафик по РФ и ру Европе.

Работаем по CPL

Цена от 17 до 40$ за лид ( зависит от гео, офера и воронок)

Меняем неликвид!

Льём от 100 до 500 лидов в день.

Интеграция с вашей CRM

__________________________________________________  _____________


Мы занимаемся лидами по Форекс вертикали уже 3 года
- Топовые таргетинги
- Премиум рекламные площадки
- Работаем по CPL
- Высокий конверт за которым мы внимательно следим
- Оперативные API интеграции с Вашей СРМ
- Всегда лояльный и моментальный (да, да именно моментальный суппорт)

Наши ГЕО
- Россия
- Русскоязычная Европа
- Англоязычная Европа
- Нативная Европа

Личный телеграм для связи: @forexleads_online

Приглашаем к сотрудничеству всех, рассмотрим и обсудим любой формат
Уверенны, что станем надежными и длительными партнерами для каждого брокера!

----------

